# Who are using rare/unpopular cars for Uber/Lyft?



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

I am using Mitsubishi Lancer which is not really rare but also a rare Isuzu Axiom. I am thinking about my next car. Maybe Suzuki Kizashi, Scion xB, Saab..... definitely kind of detrimental as maintenance gonna be crazy for some of them but I try not to get a European car lol My mechanic says everything European costs more in fixing..... have thought about American brands but I have relatives who owned them like Ford, Chrysler, etc.... we were sitting on the side of the freeway during long drives in the past and we all freaked out . Definitely no offence to people who own them, just my own personal experience as we all count on childhood nightmares lol Share your thoughts if you own rare cars and have good mpg  Happy new year and wish you all earn a lot more!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Leave your nice cars in your garage. Uber old crappy cheap cars to avoid depreciation.


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

As u said, I am actually using a really really cheap Lancer for Uber, old and high mileage, and i live in my Axiom SUV currently lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sometimes I stray up past across the border at Petaluma into ******* County; it's relatively common to see big jacked-up crew cab pickups there doing UberX.


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sometimes I stray up past across the border at Petaluma into ******* County; it's relatively common to see big jacked-up crew cab pickups there doing UberX.


I wonder how the elderly can get up to the car lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

WING said:


> I wonder how the elderly can get up to the car lol


I think the bigger issue is how do the drunk-off-my-ass young ladies not fall off the things onto said asses.


----------



## Gator91 (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm driving a Jeep Renegade, they just started making them in 2015, haven't seen another one driving Uber.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Stop using old ass cars for long road trips. If no known major manufacturer defect, any car brand will last you a long time if properly taken care of.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sometimes I stray up past across the border at Petaluma into ******* County; it's relatively common to see big jacked-up crew cab pickups there doing UberX.


You mean up in...

butter and eggs days country...?

Rakos


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I can only afford to ride this doing uber x. It's not really popular in the suburbs but the drunk millennials downtown love it.


----------



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU (Jan 10, 2018)

My wife uses a 2015 Mitsubishi Mirage Hatchback 5 sp. stick shift.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm using a 2010 Kia Optima SX, 133k miles. Looks decent but a cheap, rattle trap of a car. Not really rare but not too common as I see mostly Camrys, Altimas, Priuses, Accords, Fusions, even Kia Souls.

Paid under $7k and and it's only used for rideshare.

Kizashis are a nice design-don't see many.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd love to have something unique, but I also know it would get trashed and I might as well drive an appliance.


----------



## paul81 (Apr 17, 2017)

I drive a 2012 Suzuki Kizashi. The inside looks brand new, people think it's a 2015/2016 car. The positive is that its AWD, so when it snows, I make a lot of money, and that people love the interior, and it's a great conversation started. The negative is that it is horrible on gas mileage, and many places do not have parts if you need anything replaced. Also the OEM rear shocks blow out easily if you carry a lot of passengers (line/pool) and hit a bad pot hole.


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I use a Mercury Grand Marquis, fifteen years old (allowed in Austin TX) it's a guzzler but I am only part time, pax love it especially groups of four or five.


----------



## AmyLee (Dec 12, 2017)

I know you hate me - but I use my 07 Hummer H3. 170k miles and driving it into the ground before my tesla model3 reservation kicks in..hopefully 6 more months. But it's fun and people love riding in it. I need the huge mileage deduction as well.


----------



## rob CNJ (Jan 22, 2018)

2017 Chevy Colorado with a 4 inch lift and offroad tires. Full black on black with ground lights. It's my company's work truck and the sooner I hit 175k miles the sooner I get a new truck. Most everyone compliments the truck and were excited about it. Plus pots holes and shitty roads don't bother me. After talking to people who drive in similar areas I think i get more tips. Maybe its just cuz i'm nicer ha. I am hard to miss when pulling up at busy places they spot me before I spot them. which is good and bad.


----------

